# Beadblasted Seiko



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No pics yet but I would like to thank Bry for the work he has done on my 6309 diver, it now has a nice stealthy matt finish to the case and crown with the bezel remaining original for contrast...Top job Bry









Pics as soon as I can....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

As I've been saying all along the beadblasted finish looks terrific and Bryan does a great job









I look forward to the pictures


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jason,

The crown and bezel have actually been lightly bead blasted. The case being a grit blast aluminium oxide mix along with soda lime glass beads.

I'm happy you like the watch









Jason, are you happy with the new blob









Regards

Bry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

New blobs great Bry


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Interesting..............I've always preferred the polished st. steel look. I often think a matt finish to steel makes it look like a plastic. Someone on the other place polished up his DN. Astonishing change in its appearance!!

Still interested in the resulting pics though!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Personally I think a matt stainless, gives the appearance of titanium, but with much more heft









The only downside of matt stainless is it loses some of its corrosion resistance, but hey you can always dunk the watch in good ole duck grease lol

Polished stainless has its place, but it can be just to surgical looking, stainless overall is a very good material, it has heat resisting properties, conducts about 1/3 as well as ordinary steels and can offer good corrosion resistance and toughness, it lacks the same young modulus of ordinary steels, its about 197 Gpa compared to 207 Gpa.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> it lacks the same young modulus of ordinary steels, its about 197 Gpa compared to 207 Gpa.


The Young modulus is a measure of the stiffness of a material isn't it? I remember doing an experiment to find the Youngs modulus of copper - can't remember what we did or what the results were though
















I presume Gpa = giga pascal?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

This will keep you going until Jason gets the picture up.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one Jason.Although I prefer brushed and polished to beadblasted,looks too much like Ti,but it isn't and I like Ti
















I do like PVD though


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

yer,

Aluminium has a Young modulus of about 70Gpa or 10 Ksi that the American measurement, 10ksi meaning 10,000 psi

Coppers has a similar S.G. to Steel just slightly higher around 8.5-8.,8 Steel is about 7.8 S.G.

Copper has a Young's modulus of about half that of Steel around 100 Gpa

Regards

Bryan


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Heres another of Bryan's "transformations"







Looking at it you would say it left Citizen like it







so if you like the look Bryan's your man









MIKE..


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Why thanks Mike
















I only try my best.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool watch Mike







- I really rather miss it
















Great work on the case Bryan


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Ta olde Chap


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> > it lacks the same young modulus of ordinary steels, its about 197 Gpa compared to 207 Gpa.
> 
> 
> The Young modulus is a measure of the stiffness of a material isn't it? I remember doing an experiment to find the Youngs modulus of copper - can't remember what we did or what the results were though
> ...


 I'm told by ....ahem...friends that Viagra is expensive .

Perhaps I could get me some of this Young's modulus at a lower price .For a friend of course !!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

back shot.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

side..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like that Jason, a lovely finish, well done Bryan


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice shots of the case























Yes Bry does do a lovely job on those cases... The one that I got from him is a really good one... When I next need a case blasted I know who'll be 1st on the list to contact.

Just as a point of interest what sort of strap does it wear...??? Currently mine is on a Grey Rhino...





















Although occasionally it has a slight change of mood and wears a Black Original Rhino...






























Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its usually on a black pvd Rhino but I want to try it on one of Roys 22mm oyster rubber deployants...

Derrick ( Luvwatch) has his 6105 on a Bond NATO which suits it really well too...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I have my slimline 6309 diver on a Bond NATO but its never graduated for any substantial period of time over to the bigger 6309... the 22mm Rubber oyster sounds like an interesting idea though... Deployment clasp etc. I'd been thinking about the Blue Oyster as a possible... I have just acquired another slimline 6309 which is in bit of distress crystal scratched / bezel worn etc. which is going to be my 1st 2005 restoration project. so might put that on a Rubber Blue Oyster... I just really do like these old Seiko Divers... a whole lot of solid steel wristwear for the price





































Mike


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Congratulations Jason

That looks excellent,







I bet your pleased with the way it's turned out.

Well done Bry a professional looking job and happy customers - the best combination.

I just ordered a 22mm NATO from Roy, so when your next down our way with your new batch of dusters and brushes







, bring the 6309 along, could try out the 22mm Bond. I would like to see the finish in person.

Not sure about rubber strap, they aways seem to make my wrist sweaty.

PS. Where did you get the PVD Rhino ?

All the best

Derek


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Hello!

The PVD Rhino is on Eddie Platts timefactors Site or the other side as it seems to be known here...
















Green, Grey & Black PVD Rhino Straps over there...

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wait till you see RLT's new "Hippo" strap.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh Dear...













































At least you didn't do a Tiger Stripe Strap...!!!

How about a Leopard Spot Strap... Just for variety!

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Now there is an idea,


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Blimey!!!!!!!!!































Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bry, do you own a company that does this bead blasting work etc ?

Just wondering what other services you can offer.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Roy,

Err I do the bead blasting work myself, along with mineral glass polishing which can be handy with hard to find crystals, I'm also looking at centre lathe work and milling. This could come in quite handy, especially with hard to obtain parts. I have studied quite a broad area of engineering, particularly mechanical engineering.,

Regards

Bry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Bry,

So you do this as a business then ? or just a side line ?

Is'nt this sort of equipment expensive for just a few watch cases ?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Well it's a hobby/interest keeps me occupied when I'm not working.l and well I miss bits n bobs in engnieering.

Regards

Bry


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

And of course it also allows you to combine your interests in both Engineering and Watches...














Looking at the work that you have done on my 6309 and all of the other steel cases that you've customised it's obvious that you enjoy and take great pride in your hobbies...
























All the best.

Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks

Mike


----------

